# Candybar - Restaurer les icones originaux



## GEREM57 (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'avais il y a quelques temps modifié mes icônes avec Candybar, je souhaite à présent revenir a ceux d'origine. 
Voilà le problème, en faisant une restauration à partir du logiciel je ne les récupère pas, il s'agit en fait de la restauration de la dernière modification, quelqu'un à t-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Normalement "restore" dit bien ce que cela veut dire, et en l'occurrence restaure la configuration à l'origine.
Il y a un bon moyen de s'en apercevoir, c'est d'aller sur une icône et de la sortir de son cadre... Normalement cela fait un petit nuage identique à celui d'une icône du dock lorsqu'on la sort.

Après cela, il y a le changement icône par icône à partir du Finder dans l'écran "lire les informations" il suffit de supprimer l'icône pour voir apparaître celle d'origine.

Si tout cela ne fonctionne pas, il n'y a plus qu'aller rechercher sur le net les icônes originales...

Pense après chaque modification, notamment pour les applications Apple (Safari, Mail, etc...) de fermer et de relancer la session pour que les changements soient pris en compte.


----------



## GEREM57 (16 Mai 2011)

Merci, je vais tester, mais le dernier restore de Candybar, me donnaist les anciens icones customisés ..


----------

